# طلب شرح دارة Wireless Mic



## الطامح العماني (7 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته
وبعد،،

أشكر القائمين على رقي وتطوير هذا المنتدى وبصراحه أفادني في الكثير من البحوث والمقالات
عندي دائرة إلكترونية وطالب شرح عملها (The working Principle) من القادرين في هذا المجال
هذي الدائرة






​ 
شكرا لكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرًا
تحياتي،،


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 مايو 2008)

اخى
الترانزيستور Q2 هو مذبذب من نوع كولبتز شرحه هنا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colpitts_oscillator
تردده يحدد اساسا بقيمة الملف - ايضا C1,C3,C6 تؤثر فى القيمة ولكنها ثابتة لا تستخدم للضبط
الترانزيستور Q1 هو مكبر صوتى يكبر اشارة الميكروفون و يغير بها جهد القاعدة للترانزيستور Q2 مما يجعله يغير من الخرج فيقوم بذلك بتعديل الاشارة الناتجة


----------



## الطامح العماني (14 مايو 2008)

أشكرك أخي ماجد على التجاوب مع الموضوع،،،
قد يكفي هذا الشرح ومشكور على الوصلة جزاك الله كل الخير،،

تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مايو 2008)

اخى
ان شئت المزيد فقط اسأل
فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
اشرح الدائرة الخاصة بالترانزيستور Q1 بالتفصيل


----------

